# MX5 and some others...



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

From a lovely top down blast today that ended in a graveyard!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some good shots there mate. Car looks nice and tidy.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice shots, and an MX5 mk1 :argie: they're the best ones.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ah the joy of photos, its actually not that tidy! Its had a sill repair by stevie wonder (at least they are sound I suppose), its wearing a coat of swisswax thats dearer than the actual car and I have just done brakes all round 4 callipers discs and pads and refurbed the wheels.
It was amazingly cheap though and I actually have a coupe of pushbikes that are dearer!
It drives amazingly though, rwd and light weight combined with ditchfinder tyres mean smiles!!!!!!!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice Graeme, love the 'under road' shots:thumb:
Went to get that camera today & they then threw the 5100 into the mix, any good?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Very nice Graeme, love the 'under road' shots:thumb:
> Went to get that camera today & they then threw the 5100 into the mix, any good?


Its a nice thing for what it is but I reckon you should stick with the plan, you'll get more for your money!!!:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Church shots are great, confetti one my fave!


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice shots, liking the church window shot


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Some great shots there! Love the weathered gravestone!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> Ah the joy of photos, its actually not that tidy! Its had a sill repair by stevie wonder (at least they are sound I suppose), its wearing a coat of swisswax thats dearer than the actual car and I have just done brakes all round 4 callipers discs and pads and refurbed the wheels.
> It was amazingly cheap though and I actually have a coupe of pushbikes that are dearer!
> It drives amazingly though, rwd and light weight combined with ditchfinder tyres mean smiles!!!!!!!


I know, photos are great as they can hide a multitude of sins.
Cheap and chearful, thats what these little cars are all about, get out there and enjoy every minute of it I know I did when I had mine, of the 30 odd cars I've owned the MX5 was definitely in my top 3.


----------



## Joeboy (Apr 4, 2011)

Good pics


----------

